# Reflex sights...circular versus panoramic



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I just received my package today that was supposed to contain a Hakko MKII BED-24 reflex sight. However, it had the MKIII BED-35 sight instead. I called them and the man I spoke with informed me that the BED-24 has been discontinued for nearly a year, and is significantly inferior to the BED-35. The main difference is the BED-24 has a circular lens, whereas the BED-35 has a panoramic lens.

BED-24...









BED-35...









These are the two compared...









My options are to either keep the BED-35, or send it back for a refund and get a BED-24. Personally, I think the BED-24 is more attractive, but I was wondering what functional advantages a circular lens has over a panoramic lens, and vice versa. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since we use dot sights with both eyes open, I doubt one is significantly better than the other. Over here, guys with round Aimpoints seem to hit just as well as the (fewer) guys with rectangular EOTechs. 

If the Taliban can't tell the difference, I doubt the squirrels will. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If the Taliban can't tell the difference, I doubt the squirrels will. :mrgreen:


 Well put. I guess it's just a matter of personal preference. After looking at the third pic closely, it's obvious the panoramic lens isn't any wider than the circular, but the circular is taller and in my opinion, better looking. Guess I'll be calling around in the morning for a BED-24.


----------

